# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از الان زیر هزار ممکنه؟(جواب این سری سوالات اشتباه میگم اصلاحم کن)

## haniko

سلام دوست عزیز نشناخته من
اولا که اصلا نمیدونم کی این فکرا رو تو سر کنکوری جماعت انداخت! همش کار مشاورای اینستاگرامیه که دنبال پولن نه اینده دانش اموز
عزیزم تو برنامه بریز از ازمون 30 ابان به  بعد با برنامه قلمچی پیش برو و درکنارش هم برای ازمون 3 بهمن قلمچی با یه  ساعت مطالعه بالا تلاش کن اینجوری میتونی دهم و نصف دوازدهم رو ببندی! دیگه هم از  ازمونی جا نمونی
واقعا 7 ماه مونده میخوای بکشی کنار؟7 ماه اصلا کم نیستا!
دوستان پشت کنکوری قدر زمانو میدونن و اینم بگم خیلیا عید کنار میکشن!
دوستای عزیزم که این پیامو میخونید توروخدا اگه اشتباه میگم اصلاح کنید حرفمو
با باور به خودت و نظم و یه ساعت مطالعه بالا(تا وقتی به بقیه برسی) میتونی رو زیر هزار هم حساب کنی
با هر پایه و سطحی
بیشتر تلاش کنی بیخوابی بکشی زیر 700 هم میتونی بیاری!
یعنی راحت میتونی هر رشته ای که میخوای رو انتخاب کن
پزشکی 
دندان
دارو
حقوق
مهندسی مکانیک
it
تمام شد رفت به جای اینکه تو انجمن بچرخی و وقتتو هدر بدی برو بخون چون جوابم گرفتی! مطمین باش با تلاش مناسب میرسی

برای حسن ختام بگم بابای من دبیر فیزیکه چند روز پیش که باهاش حرف میزدم گفت کنکور اگه بخوای درست براش درس بخونی 3 ماهه کسی که عقبه 4 ماه عقب افتادگیشو جبران کنه و پایشو قوی کنه 3 ماه هم بخونه برا کنکور این دقیق 7 ماه زمانی که ما داریم !(خودش دانش اموز داشته از بهمن بعد از سربازی قبول شده و کلی نمونه های مشابه دیگه تو یه شهر کوچیک)
بخون شرشو بکن عزیز من مگه چند سال جوونیم که پشت کنکور تلفش کنیم :/؟

----------


## میلاد زد

> سلام دوست عزیز نشناخته من
> اولا که اصلا نمیدونم کی این فکرا رو تو سر کنکوری جماعت انداخت! همش کار مشاورای اینستاگرامیه که دنبال پولن نه اینده دانش اموز
> عزیزم تو برنامه بریز از ازمون 30 ابان به  بعد با برنامه قلمچی پیش برو و درکنارش هم برای ازمون 3 بهمن قلمچی با یه  ساعت مطالعه بالا تلاش کن اینجوری میتونی دهم و نصف دوازدهم رو ببندی! دیگه هم از  ازمونی جا نمونی
> واقعا 7 ماه مونده میخوای بکشی کنار؟7 ماه اصلا کم نیستا!
> دوستان پشت کنکوری قدر زمانو میدونن و اینم بگم خیلیا عید کنار میکشن!
> دوستای عزیزم که این پیامو میخونید توروخدا اگه اشتباه میگم اصلاح کنید حرفمو
> با باور به خودت و نظم و یه ساعت مطالعه بالا(تا وقتی به بقیه برسی) میتونی رو زیر هزار هم حساب کنی
> با هر پایه و سطحی
> بیشتر تلاش کنی بیخوابی بکشی زیر 700 هم میتونی بیاری!
> ...


ببینید این تلنگر و حرفا خوبه اما کسی که بخواد بفهمه واقعا دیگه تا حالا فهمیده وسرش به سنک خورده و اونم که نه انشاالله وقتی زمانو ازدست داد و قدرت مانور رو از دست داد میفهمه به هرحال حقیفت تلخ این دنیا و جایگاه افراد اینه که قرار نیست همه موفق بشن وعالی عمل کنن به هرحال جامعه به پاکبان وانواع شغل های دیگر نیاز داره البته با احترام به این شغل ها که واقعا تو ایران به دید بدی بهشون نگریسته میشه ولی خب هرکسی رو بهر کاری ساخته اند

----------


## haniko

> ببینید این تلنگر و حرفا خوبه اما کسی که بخواد بفهمه واقعا دیگه تا حالا فهمیده وسرش به سنک خورده و اونم که نه انشاالله وقتی زمانو ازدست داد و قدرت مانور رو از دست داد میفهمه به هرحال حقیفت تلخ این دنیا و جایگاه افراد اینه که قرار نیست همه موفق بشن وعالی عمل کنن به هرحال جامعه به پاکبان وانواع شغل های دیگر نیاز داره البته با احترام به این شغل ها که واقعا تو ایران به دید بدی بهشون نگریسته میشه ولی خب هرکسی رو بهر کاری ساخته اند



باهاتون کاملا موافقم به نظر من خیلی ترسناکه که این تعداد از افراد فکر میکنن 7 ماه برای رسیدن به زیر هزار کافی نیست!

----------


## keyvan_rt

هیچ جوره نمیشه جلو این تفکرو گرفت...مخم سوت میکشه وقتی اینجور سوالارو میپرسن آقاجون یعنی اگه ما بگیم نه نمیرسی این 7 ماهو میشینی زل میزنی به درو دیوار ؟ :Yahoo (21): اصلا این سوال از ریشه غلطه مگه کنکور حدومرزی برات میزاره...هر چقد خوندی و تست زدی آش(درصد) میگیری :Yahoo (21): تمام

----------


## haniko

> هیچ جوره نمیشه جلو این تفکرو گرفت...مخم سوت میکشه وقتی اینجور سوالارو میپرسن آقاجون یعنی اگه ما بگیم نه نمیرسی این 7 ماهو میشینی زل میزنی به درو دیوار ؟اصلا این سوال از ریشه غلطه مگه کنکور حدومرزی برات میزاره...هر چقد خوندی و تست زدی آش میگیریتمام


دقیقا یکی مثل من پارسال از مهر میخونه تا اسفند سر جمع 400 تا تست نمیزنه نتیجش میشه پشت کنکور :Yahoo (101): 
یکی از اذر شروع میکه مثل ادمیزاد تا خود روز کنکور میخونه تست میزنه دندان میاره :Yahoo (105):

----------


## keyvan_rt

> دقیقا یکی مثل من پارسال از مهر میخونه تا اسفند سر جمع 400 تا تست نمیزنه نتیجش میشه پشت کنکور
> یکی از اذر شروع میکه مثل ادمیزاد تا خود روز کنکور میخونه تست میزنه دندان میاره


من تا بهمن و اسفند خوب خوندم ولی بهار کلی اتفاق بد برام افتاد به بدترین نحو ممکن 3 ماه بهارو گذروندم همین باعث شد نتیجه خوبی نگیرم یعنی کلا باید مراقب همه چی بود همونقدر که شروع و استمرار مهمه چجوری به پایان رسوندن هم مهمه...مستمر خوندن  تست کافی مرور زیاد و جمع بندی و .... همه باید تناسب و هارمونی داشته باشن..
امیدوارم امسال نتیجه دلخواهتونو بگیرین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## میلاد زد

> من تا بهمن و اسفند خوب خوندم ولی بهار کلی اتفاق بد برام افتاد به بدترین نحو ممکن 3 ماه بهارو گذروندم همین باعث شد نتیجه خوبی نگیرم یعنی کلا باید مراقب همه چی بود همونقدر که شروع و استمرار مهمه چجوری به پایان رسوندن هم مهمه...مستمر خوندن  تست کافی مرور زیاد و جمع بندی و .... همه باید تناسب و هارمونی داشته باشن..
> امیدوارم امسال نتیجه دلخواهتونو بگیرین


انشالله میترکونی داداش غمت نباشد

----------


## haniko

> من تا بهمن و اسفند خوب خوندم ولی بهار کلی اتفاق بد برام افتاد به بدترین نحو ممکن 3 ماه بهارو گذروندم همین باعث شد نتیجه خوبی نگیرم یعنی کلا باید مراقب همه چی بود همونقدر که شروع و استمرار مهمه چجوری به پایان رسوندن هم مهمه...مستمر خوندن  تست کافی مرور زیاد و جمع بندی و .... همه باید تناسب و هارمونی داشته باشن..
> امیدوارم امسال نتیجه دلخواهتونو بگیرین


موافقم باهاتون
1400بعد کنکور مصاحبه های مارو هم تو انجمن میذارنuwu

----------


## _Aramesh_

خیلی عالی بود دوست من...به قول معروف ،*برای شروع هیچوقت دیر نیست ولی هر لحظه که میگذره داره دیرتر میشه*...

----------


## haniko

> خیلی عالی بود دوست من...به قول معروف ،*برای شروع هیچوقت دیر نیست ولی هر لحظه که میگذره داره دیرتر میشه*...



دقیقا  :Yahoo (1):  کسی که الان به خودش بیاد سال بعد این موقع فیزیولوژی گایتون دستشه  :Yahoo (1): 
داره برنام میریزه با دوستاش بره کافه

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط haniko


سلام دوست عزیز نشناخته من
اولا که اصلا نمیدونم کی این فکرا رو تو سر کنکوری جماعت انداخت! همش کار مشاورای اینستاگرامیه که دنبال پولن نه اینده دانش اموز
عزیزم تو برنامه بریز از ازمون 30 ابان به  بعد با برنامه قلمچی پیش برو و درکنارش هم برای ازمون 3 بهمن قلمچی با یه  ساعت مطالعه بالا تلاش کن اینجوری میتونی دهم و نصف دوازدهم رو ببندی! دیگه هم از  ازمونی جا نمونی
واقعا 7 ماه مونده میخوای بکشی کنار؟7 ماه اصلا کم نیستا!
دوستان پشت کنکوری قدر زمانو میدونن و اینم بگم خیلیا عید کنار میکشن!
دوستای عزیزم که این پیامو میخونید توروخدا اگه اشتباه میگم اصلاح کنید حرفمو
با باور به خودت و نظم و یه ساعت مطالعه بالا(تا وقتی به بقیه برسی) میتونی رو زیر هزار هم حساب کنی
با هر پایه و سطحی
بیشتر تلاش کنی بیخوابی بکشی زیر 700 هم میتونی بیاری!
یعنی راحت میتونی هر رشته ای که میخوای رو انتخاب کن
پزشکی 
دندان
دارو
حقوق
مهندسی مکانیک
it
تمام شد رفت به جای اینکه تو انجمن بچرخی و وقتتو هدر بدی برو بخون چون جوابم گرفتی! مطمین باش با تلاش مناسب میرسی

برای حسن ختام بگم بابای من دبیر فیزیکه چند روز پیش که باهاش حرف میزدم گفت کنکور اگه بخوای درست براش درس بخونی 3 ماهه کسی که عقبه 4 ماه عقب افتادگیشو جبران کنه و پایشو قوی کنه 3 ماه هم بخونه برا کنکور این دقیق 7 ماه زمانی که ما داریم !(خودش دانش اموز داشته از بهمن بعد از سربازی قبول شده و کلی نمونه های مشابه دیگه تو یه شهر کوچیک)
بخون شرشو بکن عزیز من مگه چند سال جوونیم که پشت کنکور تلفش کنیم؟


دقیقا حرفاتون درسته.
اونی که تا الان شروع نکرده و الانم میگه الان دیره این حرفا چیزی جز تنبلی محض نیست.
از الان کسی که واقعا اراده کنه حتی دو رقمی هم ممکنه*

----------


## haniko

> *
> 
> دقیقا حرفاتون درسته.
> اونی که تا الان شروع نکرده و الانم میگه الان دیره این حرفا چیزی جز تنبلی محض نیست.
> از الان کسی که واقعا اراده کنه حتی دو رقمی هم ممکنه*



خانوم دکتر مرسی که وقت گذاشتین نظرتونو گفتین❤

----------


## NormaL

> هیچ جوره نمیشه جلو این تفکرو گرفت...مخم سوت میکشه وقتی اینجور سوالارو میپرسن آقاجون یعنی اگه ما بگیم نه نمیرسی این 7 ماهو میشینی زل میزنی به درو دیوار ؟اصلا این سوال از ریشه غلطه مگه کنکور حدومرزی برات میزاره...هر چقد خوندی و تست زدی آش(درصد) میگیریتمام


همه ی کسایی که میان این سوالا رو میپرسن بی برو برگرد دنبال وقت تلف کردن و حاشیه ان

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

خیر امکان پذیر نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

> خیر امکان پذیر نیست



 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

این تاپیکها چرا منقرض نمیشن؟؟؟؟ بخدا قویترین سم ها هم نیمه عمر دارن این تاپیکها آن دیستراکتیبل هستن و همیشه این سوالا میشه حتی از تابستون طرف میاد میگه یعنی میشه سال آخر خوند و پزشکی اورد ؟؟ مهر ماه همون آدم میاد میگه یعنی میشه از مهر خوند؟ بعد آذر و اسفند و .... فروردین هم میگه امسال که نشد(دقت کنید فعل نشد به کار میبرن دیگه انگار کنکور تموم شده) سال دیگه انشالله (من خودم سال اول جزو این دسته بودم)
البته دقیقا این تاپیک نه تاپیکهایی که سوال میپرسن

----------


## haniko

> خیر امکان پذیر نیست


😐😂😂

----------


## haniko

دوستان به هرکسی که هنوز شروع نکرده میگم برید تو پیج کنکور تراپی و لایو اخرشون که به صورت igtv ذخیره شده رو ببینید

----------


## diligent

> این تاپیکها چرا منقرض نمیشن؟؟؟؟ بخدا قویترین سم ها هم نیمه عمر دارن این تاپیکها آن دیستراکتیبل هستن و همیشه این سوالا میشه حتی از تابستون طرف میاد میگه یعنی میشه سال آخر خوند و پزشکی اورد ؟؟ مهر ماه همون آدم میاد میگه یعنی میشه از مهر خوند؟ بعد آذر و اسفند و .... فروردین هم میگه امسال که نشد(دقت کنید فعل نشد به کار میبرن دیگه انگار کنکور تموم شده) سال دیگه انشالله (من خودم سال اول جزو این دسته بودم)
> البته دقیقا این تاپیک نه تاپیکهایی که سوال میپرسن


این افراد کسانی هستن که نمیخونن ولی عذاب وجدان دارن و میخوان بشنون که نه نمیشه و با خیال راحت به ریلکسیشن خودشون برسن. اینا که خوبه من دیدم دانش آموز دهم گفته از الان میشه ‌؟باید بهشون گفت نه نمیشه بی عذاب وجدان درس نخون 
بهونه میخوای که نشه؟ باشه بیا اینم بهونه خیال خودتو راحت کن نمیشه. آقا اصلا از الان هم واسه 1400 نشه، بخون واسه 1401. تو چیزی رو از دست ندادی با خوندن ضرر نمیکنی که... حتی هدفت 01 باشه پایه ات رو قوی میکنی  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## ArthurMorgan

بهترین جمله برای این افراد اینه : نه نمیشه
بشین در و دیوار رو نگاه کن تا افراد تلاشگر پیروز بشن

----------


## Ham1

> سلام دوست عزیز نشناخته من
> اولا که اصلا نمیدونم کی این فکرا رو تو سر کنکوری جماعت انداخت! همش کار مشاورای اینستاگرامیه که دنبال پولن نه اینده دانش اموز
> عزیزم تو برنامه بریز از ازمون 30 ابان به  بعد با برنامه قلمچی پیش برو و درکنارش هم برای ازمون 3 بهمن قلمچی با یه  ساعت مطالعه بالا تلاش کن اینجوری میتونی دهم و نصف دوازدهم رو ببندی! دیگه هم از  ازمونی جا نمونی
> واقعا 7 ماه مونده میخوای بکشی کنار؟7 ماه اصلا کم نیستا!
> دوستان پشت کنکوری قدر زمانو میدونن و اینم بگم خیلیا عید کنار میکشن!
> دوستای عزیزم که این پیامو میخونید توروخدا اگه اشتباه میگم اصلاح کنید حرفمو
> با باور به خودت و نظم و یه ساعت مطالعه بالا(تا وقتی به بقیه برسی) میتونی رو زیر هزار هم حساب کنی
> با هر پایه و سطحی
> بیشتر تلاش کنی بیخوابی بکشی زیر 700 هم میتونی بیاری!
> ...


یه سری ها منتظرن که بگی نه تا بیخیال بشن برن پی تنبلی از طرفی هم بگی آره میشه زیر هزار آورد یجورایی منطقی نیست با ۷ ماه، کلا آدم نمیدونه چی بگه

----------


## haniko

> یه سری ها منتظرن که بگی نه تا بیخیال بشن برن پی تنبلی از طرفی هم بگی آره میشه زیر هزار آورد یجورایی منطقی نیست با ۷ ماه، کلا آدم نمیدونه چی بگه


ولی من بهتون میگم با 7 ماه زیر 1000 کاملا منطقیه ^-^

----------


## Saeed_1381

> سلام دوست عزیز نشناخته من
> اولا که اصلا نمیدونم کی این فکرا رو تو سر کنکوری جماعت انداخت! همش کار مشاورای اینستاگرامیه که دنبال پولن نه اینده دانش اموز
> عزیزم تو برنامه بریز از ازمون 30 ابان به  بعد با برنامه قلمچی پیش برو و درکنارش هم برای ازمون 3 بهمن قلمچی با یه  ساعت مطالعه بالا تلاش کن اینجوری میتونی دهم و نصف دوازدهم رو ببندی! دیگه هم از  ازمونی جا نمونی
> واقعا 7 ماه مونده میخوای بکشی کنار؟7 ماه اصلا کم نیستا!
> دوستان پشت کنکوری قدر زمانو میدونن و اینم بگم خیلیا عید کنار میکشن!
> دوستای عزیزم که این پیامو میخونید توروخدا اگه اشتباه میگم اصلاح کنید حرفمو
> با باور به خودت و نظم و یه ساعت مطالعه بالا(تا وقتی به بقیه برسی) میتونی رو زیر هزار هم حساب کنی
> با هر پایه و سطحی
> بیشتر تلاش کنی بیخوابی بکشی زیر 700 هم میتونی بیاری!
> ...


سلام من ریاضی و عربی و زبان رو سفید میزارم تو آزمون. و یک خورده هم از آزمون عقب افتادم چطور همزمان با جبران عقب موندگی هام اون سه تا درس رو هم بکشم بالا

----------


## haniko

> سلام من ریاضی و عربی و زبان رو سفید میزارم تو آزمون. و یک خورده هم از آزمون عقب افتادم چطور همزمان با جبران عقب موندگی هام اون سه تا درس رو هم بکشم بالا



سلام برای این سوالات اگه لایو اخر کنکور تراپی رو ببینید جوابتون رو میگیرین حتما 
تو تلگرام هم کانالا فایل صوتیشو گذاشتن

----------


## Melika.Moradi

منطقیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## haniko

چه زود گذشت
انگار دیروز بود که این تاپیکو زدم
فقط اومدم بگم اگه هنوز شروع نکردید و الان استارت بزنید و نیم سال اول دوازدهمو تا هفته اول بهمن ببندید هنوز امید برای رتبه زیر ۱۵۰۰ یا ۱۰۰۰ هست
فقط اگه تا هفته اول بهمن پیش۱ رو ببندین
فقط بدونید این اخرین شانسه

----------


## haniko

> چه زود گذشت
> انگار دیروز بود که این تاپیکو زدم
> فقط اومدم بگم اگه هنوز شروع نکردید و الان استارت بزنید و نیم سال اول دوازدهمو تا هفته اول بهمن ببندید هنوز امید برای رتبه زیر ۱۵۰۰ یا ۱۰۰۰ هست
> فقط اگه تا هفته اول بهمن پیش۱ رو ببندین
> فقط بدونید این اخرین شانسه


راستی بچه هایی که ماه پیش شروع کردین الان وضعیت چجوره چقد پیشرفت کردین؟

----------


## MAhUR_1400

یعنی شما میگید کسی که از الان شروع کنه به خوندن با ساعت مطالعه بالا و کیفیت بالا میتونه حتی دانشگاه تهران و دانشگاه شیراز و اینا بیاره؟

----------


## MAhUR_1400

یکسری ها میان میگن میشه.یکسری ها میگن نه به هیچ عنوان نمیشه. از اینا نیستم که مثلا با این حرفا  تحت تاثیر قرار بگیره ،ولی چنان میان با قاطعیت میگن آدم به خودش شک می کنه .یا مثلا میخندن میگن مگه همچین چیزی ممکنه. :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## high-flown

https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/275022

----------


## high-flown

یادمه پارسال یکی ازدوستام بعدعیدباتراز5500شروع کردوقتی که من وامثال من ناامیدبودیم جالبه ولی حتی یه تراز6000هم نداشت بعدکنکورشد1700چون ناامیدنشدهمه روشگفت زده کردجالبه ولی کسایی بودن که یه ترازپایینتراز6000نداشتن ولی دوستم ازاونابهترشد.تاندیده بودم باورنمی کردم ولی دوستم که حتی توکلاس نفردهم هم نبودازمدعی های شهرمون بهترشدوالان دارومیخونه  من قسم میخورم درس بخونی نتیجه میگیری چون خودم نتیجه چیزایی که خوندموگرفتم میگی نه؟باشه بخون وثابت کن والا من که ازخدامه بخونی وبزنی زیرحرفم.

----------


## Mina_medicine

*نه غیرممکنه 
والاااا مردیم از بس تاپیکای این چنینی دیدیم*

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> یادمه پارسال یکی ازدوستام بعدعیدباتراز5500شروع کردوقتی که من وامثال من ناامیدبودیم جالبه ولی حتی یه تراز6000هم نداشت بعدکنکورشد1700چون ناامیدنشدهمه روشگفت زده کردجالبه ولی کسایی بودن که یه ترازپایینتراز6000نداشتن ولی دوستم ازاونابهترشد.تاندیده بودم باورنمی کردم ولی دوستم که حتی توکلاس نفردهم هم نبودازمدعی های شهرمون بهترشدوالان دارومیخونه من قسم میخورم درس بخونی نتیجه میگیری چون خودم نتیجه چیزایی که خوندموگرفتم میگی نه؟باشه بخون وثابت کن والا من که ازخدامه بخونی وبزنی زیرحرفم.
> موفق باشی.


چقدر حرف زدن با آدم هایی مثل شما به انسان آرامش میده برکس بعضیا که فقط روحیه طرفو خراب می کنند.خیلی ممنونم که جواب منو تو تاپیک دادید.تلاش خودمو می کنم .امیدوارم بتونم حرفتونو ثابت کنم که حتما
 میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> چقدر حرف زدن با آدم هایی مثل شما به انسان آرامش میده برکس بعضیا که فقط روحیه طرفو خراب می کنند.خیلی ممنونم که جواب منو تو تاپیک دادید.تلاش خودمو می کنم .امیدوارم بتونم حرفتونو ثابت کنم که حتما
>  میشه


*اخه داری جواب سوالتو جای اشتباهی جست و جو میکنی این چند ماهی که من عضو انجمن بودم چیزی جز انرژی منفی دریافت نکردم. انگیزه که اصلا! تو این حال و اوضاع همه انقد حالشون خرابه که 70 درصد نیمه خالی لیوانو میبینن.
این سوالو باید از خودت بپرسی و خودت عملیش کنی.*

----------


## high-flown

ببین دوست عزیزمن باحرف هیچ احدی کارندارم من باتجربه های خودم نظرمیدم پارسال من خودم عربی رودوهفته مونده به کنکوردرست حسابی خوندم برای اولین بارقسم میخورم حتی20ساعت هم وقت نذاشتم 58زدم  یه پیشنهاددارم بیخیال حرفای بقیه یه هفته یه مبحثی روانتخاب کن خوب بخون بروتستشوتوکنکور99جواب بده خیلی انگیزه میگیری به انگیزه پوشالی بقیه هم نیازی نداری.
خطاب به تمام انجمن میگم یه نفرکه صفره(حیف که خودم صفرنیستم)شروکنه روزی11-12ساعت تاکنکوربخونه باکیفیت وروش درشت رتبش زیر1200نشدبیاداینجامنونقل کنه اصن فحشم بده به خداناراحت نمیشم.
خوب حجت من برشماعزیزانی که میگیدنمیشه تمام شد موفق باشید.

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

جواب این سوال واسه هر کسی میتونه متفاوت باشه و درون همون شخص نهفتس ،نباید ب دنبال تایید بقیه باشه چونکه تایید خودش مهمه

----------


## be_quick

آورده اند که...
خوشا به حال کنکوری هایی که هیچ موقع این سوالا و تایپکا و راهنمایی ها را ندیدن :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403): 

حال ما به ترتیب: 1. : اره میشه  2. اره میشه ولی اصولی  3. اره میشه ولی همین الان بخون و اسفند نیا دوباره بپرس 4. اره به قرعان میشه به ولا میشه اصن من خودم امضا میکنم
 5.  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):    7. هیچ حرفی نمیزنم الان مرشدا میرسن راهنماییش میکنن ، به من چه! 8.  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): ( در حال رددادگی)
9. :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  10. نه نمیشه محاله اگر هم بشه شامل تو نمیشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

زمانی این اتفاق خوب میوفته که خودت واقعاااااااا بخواییی و تلاشش کنی اینطور نیست که بگی فردا شروع میکنم هنوزم هم ممکن هست زمانی ممکن که با جون و دل تلاش کنی  :Yahoo (4): 
Wow چه گفتم :Yahoo (35):  
بچه ها جمله م چطوره؟؟ :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

آخه چرا میگی محاله شاید یکی میخواد تازه شروع کنه تو میزنی تو ذوقش و ناامیدش میکنی  :Yahoo (101):  شاید همین یه تاپیک بتونه زندگی یکی تغییر بده  :Yahoo (2):  ولی باید واقعیت رو گفت اگه کسی از الان هم شروع کنه میتونه به شرط اینکه از خوابش بزنه و تفریح و....
برای همه کنکوری ها آرزوی موفقیت دارم امیدوارم زودتر به خودتون بیایید و با قدرت شروع کنین :Yahoo (99):

----------


## be_quick

> آخه چرا میگی محاله شاید یکی میخواد تازه شروع کنه تو میزنی تو ذوقش و ناامیدش میکنی  شاید همین یه تاپیک بتونه زندگی یکی تغییر بده  ولی باید واقعیت رو گفت اگه کسی از الان هم شروع کنه میتونه به شرط اینکه از خوابش بزنه و تفریح و....
> برای همه کنکوری ها آرزوی موفقیت دارم امیدوارم زودتر به خودتون بیایید و با قدرت شروع کنین


عزیزم ترتیبو خوندی یا فقط شماره 10 رو؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

من از اخر همیشه میخونم حوصله ندارم از اول شروع کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## wonshower

> چه زود گذشت
> انگار دیروز بود که این تاپیکو زدم
> فقط اومدم بگم اگه هنوز شروع نکردید و الان استارت بزنید و نیم سال اول دوازدهمو تا هفته اول بهمن ببندید هنوز امید برای رتبه زیر ۱۵۰۰ یا ۱۰۰۰ هست
> فقط اگه تا هفته اول بهمن پیش۱ رو ببندین
> فقط بدونید این اخرین شانسه



فقط دکتررمانتیک۲

----------


## be_quick

> من از اخر همیشه میخونم حوصله ندارم از اول شروع کنم


اوک :/
.
.
.
.
.
.
حداقل بگو دیدم اشتبا کردم :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## wonshower

من موندم دوستایی که میان نظرمیدن این تاپیک سمه ،فلان ،بهمانه ...خب دوست عزیزشماکه خوشت نمیادچرامیای 

نظرمیدی ودونفرروکه تازه میخان شروع کنن ناامیدمیکنی اگه بگی نمیشی طرف اصلا درس نمیخونه .کلا کنکوررومیذارهه کنارولی 
بگومیشی حداقلل میخونه حتی اگه نشد...منی که سردارآزمونم میگم تست ومرور زیاد .داشته باشین حله لطفا جوگیرنشین همه ی مطالبوفقط بخونین 
ولی تسلط نداشته باشین دوفصل بخون ولی باتسلط کافی ..

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

:Yahoo (100):

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

بچه ها کنار پاسخ با نقل قول یه چیزی هست اون برای چیه؟؟؟! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها کنار پاسخ با نقل قول یه چیزی هست اون برای چیه؟؟؟!





> 


نقل قول چندگانه مثل این که من کردم چند تا پیام رو یک جا پاسخ دادم

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

اووو چه جالب :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

....

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

آخه الان امتحان کردم هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## high-flown

و


> آخه چرا میگی محاله شاید یکی میخواد تازه شروع کنه تو میزنی تو ذوقش و ناامیدش میکنی  شاید همین یه تاپیک بتونه زندگی یکی تغییر بده  ولی باید واقعیت رو گفت اگه کسی از الان هم شروع کنه میتونه به شرط اینکه از خوابش بزنه و تفریح و....
> برای همه کنکوری ها آرزوی موفقیت دارم امیدوارم زودتر به خودتون بیایید و با قدرت شروع کنین


ولی یه روندی وجودداره شایدچارلی پارکربعدی رودلسردکنی
نه مردنه چارلی پارکربعدی هرگزدلسردنمیشه.
سکانسی ازفیلم شلاق
نگران نباش اونی که اینکار ست هرگزدلسردنمیشه.

----------


## strang

> و
> 
> ولی یه روندی وجودداره شایدچارلی پارکربعدی رودلسردکنی
> نه مردنه چارلی پارکربعدی هرگزدلسردنمیشه.
> سکانسی ازفیلم شلاق
> نگران نباش اونی که اینکار ست هرگزدلسردنمیشه.


خدااا هیچوقت فراموشش نمیکنم چی بود :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## haniko

> فقط دکتررمانتیک۲


😂😂😂
cha eun jae
kim sabo

----------

